# AMAZING Shrimp Lure . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

AMAZING Shrimp Lure . . .


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dave, thanks! I've seen that before, but very cool every time I see it again. It's amazing how much talent & creativeness some folks have.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

That is cool and who would have figured that I've thrown away hundreds of shrimp lures 

Looking at that cuttlefish reminds me of a line from a James Bond movie...... "Day-um boy you is ugly"


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I was thinking about doing up some of those and trying them on multi-hook rigs . . . Sort of a "Super Sabiki" ( not for Cuttlefish, of course ) !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Now I know what I'll be doing this winter 

"necessity is the mother of invention"


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I wonder if a "micro-glowstick" would fit inside . . .


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

I made a few but NOTHING of this caliber. lol. Mine are kinda crappy looking. Gotta work on my technique.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

this fisherman is good, to say the least


----------

